# Huawei p30pro not detected by my pc only.



## Jimmyyap86 (Jan 10, 2020)

Guys I'm desperate for assistance. 

Apparently after an overseas trip, my phone cannot be detected by my pc. 

Sometimes my old and faulty cable seems to be able to connect it for a mere while if I keep adjusting the cable but if I change to a working cable, its not detected at all.

Any device manager updating of drivers, unisntalling etc, I have tried.

Usb debugging issues etc I have done. 


In summary. My pc cannot detect my phone. It's not unable to recognise but it cannot detect. It's as if my phone je invisible to my desktop. 

My desktop can read and detect other phones. 

My phone can be read by other desktop. 

Its as though some drivers between my computer and the phone is corrupted but I've no idea how to fix. 

I'm very certain the error is from my computer on the software side as my phone and the cable works fine elsewhere and my pc USB port has no issue reading everything thing except my phone

Please helppp


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Jimmyyap, What Windows operating system are you using? It sounds like it may possibly be a compatibility issue. Some older phones are not compatible with newer operating systems.

There are two types of USB cables. 
1. USB 2.0
2. USB 3.0

To find out what type of USB your computer can hold please follow the instructions below.
1. Right Click start. 







2. Type control panel in the search bar.







3. Select System and security.








4. Select System.








5. Select Device Manager.








6. From there, Expand the Universal Serial bus controllers that are located at the bottom.








7. After expanding Universal serial bus controllers you will be able to view the type of USB that is compatible with your computer. As you can notice mine is compatible with USB 3.0 devices as displayed in the image below. 








By following the steps above should help you determine whether or not your operating system is compatible with your phone. It could be that your older phone might require a computer that accepts USB 2.0 devices.

I hope this helps. Please do not hesitate to contact me about any troubleshooting issues or assistance with virus removal. I am more than happy to help. Computer troubleshooting and virus removal is my passion. I recently graduated from SNHU (Southern New Hampshire University) with a B.A level a computer tech support, IT, and cybersecurity professional and will soon receive my degree in February! I am confident in what I do!


----------



## Jimmyyap86 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello thanks for your reply.

Its usb.3.0 like your image. 

My phone has no issue previously. It just suddenly can't be detected at all, doesn't appear in device manager either.

I have 3 cables. 1 is faulty but it has a small chance to make it work after adjusting many many mannyyyy times.

The other 2 only will charge my phone but it works well with other computer, allowing file transfer. 

There is a small possibility this 2 cables might be USB 2.0 cable.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Jimmyyap86 said:


> Hello thanks for your reply.
> 
> Its usb.3.0 like your image.
> 
> ...


If wiggling or adjusting the cable on the laptop works some times, then the problem is with the USB port on the laptop.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Jimmyyap, It could just be a faulty USB cable. That's my educated guess.


----------



## Jimmyyap86 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello guys. 

Cable is not the problem.

Ive tried 5 different cables. I tried in 7 different desktop. 5 of them doesn't work nor detect regardless.

Then other 2 will detect regardless how I plug in, regardless which port.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi Jimmyyap, Have you tried using a USB 3.0 cable? Please check to ensure your using a USB 3.0 instead of a USB 2.0 and see if that works. It is possible that the cable might be a 2.0 and the rest may be 3.0.

Have you tried a brand new cable versus an old one?

It is possible that you may need to upgrade the drivers for the USB or rollback. If you would like to try this just follow my instructions above and double click USB 3.0 and select Update. If that doesn't work you can try rolling back the driver.


----------



## Jimmyyap86 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello I will try your link when I get back tonight

The cables some 2.0 some 3.0 but all would work on my brother and colleague desktop regardless the port

It just doesn't work on mine and many others which makes it very frustrating xD


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Professionalgirl said:


> Please do not hesitate to contact me about any troubleshooting issues or assistance with virus removal. I am more than happy to help. Computer troubleshooting and virus removal is my passion.


First, welcome to Tech Support Guy. However, I must point out that we don't allow regular members to handle malware removal other than adware/popups nuisances where we permit running a few tools that are available to everyone. We have trained Malware Specialists for more serious infections and they are the only members who are permitted to handle such issues. Also, you say to contact you but all assistance is to be done on the boards and not by private communications. This is all stipulated on the site rules page.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> First, welcome to Tech Support Guy. However, I must point out that we don't allow regular members to handle malware removal other than adware/popups nuisances where we permit running a few tools that are available to everyone. We have trained Malware Specialists for more serious infections and they are the only members who are permitted to handle such issues. Also, you say to contact you but all assistance is to be done on the boards and not by private communications. This is all stipulated on the site rules page.


Hi Cookigal, There seems to be a misunderstanding and that's my fault. I should not have gave the impression that when I suggested to contact me, I meant in this public forum and nowhere else not private email. I apologise for the mix up.

I have already been trained to remove malware. I currently hold a B.A level cyber security degree. I already completed my five year training at SNHU. My question to you is, What are the requirements to become a malware specialist? I do have the credentials accept I am waiting for my B.A level Cyber Security degree to arrive in the mail next month. I will provide whatever is necessary to become an authorised malware removal specialist.

Thanks, Tina


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Tina,

I'll start a Personal Conversation with you so we can continue this discussion privately.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you for responding cookigal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Jimmyyap86 (Jan 10, 2020)

hi guys, above all methods doesn't work.

i bought a card reader and insert the nano memory card as a workaround.

my desktop doesn't detect the memory card, but just the card reader only. It cannot access any drives in it. 

however, if i plug to another com, it's working fine.

i' think there's some setting issues after windows update that causes these problem, any advice would be great


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you started another thread in the Windows 10 forum I'm closing this one.


----------

